# BOI 18 month Fixed Rate Deposit 8%



## odt (10 Sep 2008)

I am looking for the best deposit rate for up to €100k for a maximum fixed term of 3 years. Is there Is there a better fixed rate than the currrent BOI offer of 8% for 18 months?

BOI 8%

Bank Of Ireland - 18 month fixed rate 8% (5.26% EAR)


Minimum deposit €3,000, No maximum
Access up to 10% before December 31st 2008 and 10% again before the term ends


----------



## camlin90 (10 Sep 2008)

Permanent TSB 10% over 20 months (5.89% AER)

Anglo Irish Bank 6% over 1 year (6% AER)

Halifax, Irish Nationwide, EBS 5.6% over 1 year (5.6% AER)

Minimum deposits & Restrictions on withdrawals may vary.


----------



## odt (10 Sep 2008)

> Permanent TSB 10% over 20 months (5.89% AER)
> 
> Anglo Irish Bank 6% over 1 year (6% AER)
> 
> ...



Thanks John J


----------



## Bobby1 (11 Sep 2008)

EBS are paying 8.50% for 18 months, I opened one on Tuesday for €8,000, I think the min balance was €3k also?


----------



## ClubMan (11 Sep 2008)

What is the _AER _on the _EBS _offer? Just because the nominal rate is higher doesn't necessarily mean that the _AER _is also higher than other similar offers on the market.

People really should quote the _AER _on such offers. After all the banks are obliged to. "8.5% over 18 months" or whatever is not much use when attempting to compare it with other rates especially for other terms.


----------



## Bobby1 (11 Sep 2008)

Sorry Clubman

The AER is 5.59%, I never say it advertised on their webpage but the lady in the branch said it was a new product.

I can access up to 50% of what I invested in one peanalty free withdrawal, it seems more then the BOI one


----------



## askU (20 Sep 2008)

Irish Nationwide Building Society 6%AER for 3, 6, 12 months
[broken link removed]


----------

